# Desastres naturais mataram menos em 2006



## Mago (29 Jan 2007 às 20:58)

> As Nações Unidas divulgaram esta segunda-feira as conclusões de um estudo destinado a avaliar as consequências dos desastres naturais, que apontam para uma redução muito significativa no número de mortes. Em 2006, morreram 21796 pessoas, contra as 92 mil vítimas registadas em 2005.
> 
> «Os números de 2006 confirmam as tendências que temos vindo a observar desde 2000», anunciou Debarati Guha-Sapir, da Universidade Católica de Leuven, Bélgica, que reuniu os dados. Durante cinco anos o número de mortes na sequência de desastres naturais diminuiu, excepção feita para 2004, marcado pelo tsunami que atingiu o Sudeste asiático.
> 
> ...



Sempre se pode considerar uma boa noticia.


----------



## Rog (29 Jan 2007 às 21:12)

Mago disse:


> As Nações Unidas divulgaram esta segunda-feira as conclusões de um estudo destinado a avaliar as consequências dos desastres naturais, que apontam para uma redução muito significativa no número de mortes. Em 2006, morreram 21796 pessoas, contra as 92 mil vítimas registadas em 2005.
> 
> «Os números de 2006 confirmam as tendências que temos vindo a observar desde 2000», anunciou Debarati Guha-Sapir, da Universidade Católica de Leuven, Bélgica, que reuniu os dados. Durante cinco anos o número de mortes na sequência de desastres naturais diminuiu, excepção feita para 2004, marcado pelo tsunami que atingiu o Sudeste asiático.
> 
> ...



Podemos dizer que sim, apesar de lamentarmos, nem que fosse uma só vítima... 
Penso que estes números, são sempre dificeis de contabilizar... 
Estes dados são relativos, e penso que o seu número é sempre um pouco superior. As mortes devido a ondas de calor e de frio são sempre dificeis de contabilizar. Numa paragem cardíaca, por exemplo, pode ser declarado morto "apenas" como tendo um ataque cardiaco e não ser tomada em consideração que teve os sintomas devido à onda de calor que lhe induziu excesso de calor no corpo ...

Mas as organizações precisam de apresentar dados concretos e não supostos, por isso acredito que os valores reais são sempre superiores aos enunciados...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2007 às 21:20)

Sempre existiram e sempre exisitaram só temos de promover a prevenção.


----------



## Seringador (30 Jan 2007 às 09:39)

Boas,

Eles sempre existiram, contudo muitos dos dados da ONU são duvidosos, pq foram os governos de alguns países, tais como a china, rússia, américa latina, quase toda a África e muitos paíse asiáticos, mas já são cada vez menos em desinformar a ONU.

Uma situação que se tem vindo a verificar no que toca aos riscos naturais é que, felizmente o nº de vítimas tem vindo a diminuir, quando comparados com anos anteriores recentes. O mesmo não acontece, com os custos ou prejuízos que tem vindo aumentar.
Será bom lembrar que os custos num país subdesenvolvido são diferentes de um como os USA, já que a qualidade de vida, equipamentos e utilitários são muito mais vastos do que um Bangladesh 

Outra coisa que saliento, é o facto de que existem cada vez mais hipóteses de registar eventos, que sem a divulgação actual nunca seriam contabilizados, nomeadamente os eventos meteorológicos, por isso é necessário ter cuidado com afirmações de que cada vez existe umaior probabilidade de ocorrência e que têm vindo a aumentar. 
Claro que estão aumentar o seu registo mas pode não ser a sua frequência, pelo que se recuarmos 30 anos iremos constatar que eram poucos, não sei se me fiz entender,  é preciuso separar estas duas situações


----------



## Rog (30 Jan 2007 às 09:54)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Eles sempre existiram, contudo muitos dos dados da ONU são duvidosos, pq foram os governos de alguns países, tais como a china, rússia, américa latina, quase toda a África e muitos paíse asiáticos, mas já são cada vez menos em desinformar a ONU.
> 
> ...



Nem mais nem menos, é isso tudo o que acabas de afirmar... 
...e embora os custos nestes paises mais pobres sejam menores não significam que causem menos danos, certo é que prejuizos em paises pobres detroem por vezes infranstruturas base que aos poucos estavam a ajudar as pessoas ou em Hospitais, escolas... mas com uma diferença, nos países ricos os seguros e os governos em poucos anos colocam cidades e vilas como estariam antes de qqer prejuízo, nos pobres, anos depois, mantem-se os escombros onde estavam, não há verbas e as doenças pululam em cada esquina...
E claro, concordo plenamente quando afirmas que hoje existem mais registos embora a frequência não tenha aumentado assim tanto. Mas por vezes as instituições tiram conclusões com os dados que têm, esquecendo os dados de que não têm e que também deviam ser contabilizados pelo menos estatisticamente....


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2007 às 12:02)

Finalmente já se atribui mortes ao frio http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/pais/20070131-Frio+provoca+uma+morte+em+evora.htm já é um sinal de perda do medo de falar no frio e dos seus perigos  

Mas espera lá alerta amarelo


----------



## dj_alex (31 Jan 2007 às 17:52)

Mário Barros disse:


> Finalmente já se atribui mortes ao frio http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/pais/20070131-Frio+provoca+uma+morte+em+evora.htm já é um sinal de perda do medo de falar no frio e dos seus perigos
> 
> Mas espera lá alerta amarelo



Alerta amarelo deve ser da dgs ou nao??


----------

